# Wannabe woodworker



## Bruiser (Nov 21, 2005)

I would like to get into woodworking I have some tools, tablesaw, routers, sanders, nailers etc. Most of these has been used to fix up my home. 

I would like to start making things.

What are simple projects to start with? I don't want to get all frustrated and say the heck with it. I figure I can start small with scrap wood and see what I can do or how well I like it.

Also can anyone recommend a book for beginner woodworkers. I see many out there but don't want to buy them all. Something that covers the basics without going overboard.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Bruiser welcome to the forums. My first project was making shelves before I had a shop all I had was a jigsaw and a sander. I would even build them in the kitchen when my wife was at work. I would suggest maybe some wood magazines. Buy a couple of them or one at a time and pick the ones you feel would fit your needs. Shop Notes, or wood workers journal, wood, popular wood working is some fine magizines I get some of my ideas from. And there are many more very good ones. Heres a really good site to check out for books I use it and I'm building quite a library from them. www.woodworkersbookclub.com Hope this helps you out I've been and still are where you are I'm always thinking of new ways to do something easier or a little different every time I do a project.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

My first project was a pair of shelves that are currently hanging on my wall (at a 72 degree mind you) .


----------



## Bruiser (Nov 21, 2005)

Funny you should say shelves.

I had an 80-year-old cedar staircase that went down to the basement. It had to be replaced when we replaced the foundation and changed the height of the house. It had around 16 treads if I recall. My wife was asking about making them into shelves. It's old growth cedar, tight grains. Do I need to worry about additional supports under the shelves? Since Cedar is soft I’m thinking so, but then I think people have been walking on them in a moist basement for years with only side stringers and they are still straight as far as I can tell. I posted this question on another thread, but do I strip paint first or cut to fit then strip?


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Bruiser said:


> Funny you should say shelves.
> 
> I had an 80-year-old cedar staircase that went down to the basement. It had to be replaced when we replaced the foundation and changed the height of the house. It had around 16 treads if I recall. My wife was asking about making them into shelves. It's old growth cedar, tight grains. Do I need to worry about additional supports under the shelves? Since Cedar is soft I’m thinking so, but then I think people have been walking on them in a moist basement for years with only side stringers and they are still straight as far as I can tell. I posted this question on another thread, but do I strip paint first or cut to fit then strip?


Hello Bruiser,

I would strip the paint first then cut to fit.


----------

